# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder/Oracle] Problme de procedure stocke

## delphine_lep

Hi all,

1. I want to call Oracle Stored Procedure thru my PB application. Can you please tell me how i can do this?

I am using PB 8.0.1 with Oracle 8.1.7. I want to call a store proc that will either return a single value or a result set. What is the way to call both kind of store procs from PB. I tried using the RPCFUN method but i coulden't get the result. 

Can i directly attach the store proc returning resultset to the datawindow? If yes then how can i change the output of a datawindow dynamically based on the input parameter?

What is the purpose of DataWindow.Modify() method?
Can i attach the store proc returning single value to a  textbox or other control?

What are different ways for all this?

2. Also tell me how to access a value returned thru an OUT parameter from a store proc. 
Ex: if i have a store proc in oracle as:
procedure showname(empno IN number, ename OUT varchar2) i.e. i am getting the name of the employee from emp table by entering the empno.
Now when i call this store proc from PB, i want to display this name into a textbox when i click on a button. How can i get the returned name value from the procedure?

Thanks

----------


## jpdar

En ce qui concerne les output, il faut les recuperer en utilisant fetch nom_proc into var1, ...varn.
Qd au resultset il peut etre recupere via une dw de type store proc

Voila tout ce que je peux dire dessus. J'espere que mes reponses ont ete claires

A+

jpdar  ::D:

----------

